# VirtualBox won't start



## bbzz (Nov 5, 2011)

The error I get is:

```
Failed to create the VirtualBox COM object.
```

Details show 

```
Callee RC: NS_ERROR_FACTORY_NOT_REGISTERED (0x80040154)
```

This is from ports, all defaults.
I did search forums for something similar but I couldn't solve it.
Installation mentions about this exact problem, and suggests to delete some file from /tmp, which in my case doesn't exist.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2011)

Did you load the kernel module?
/boot/loader.conf

```
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```

Or just load it manually with
`# kldload vboxdrv`


----------



## bbzz (Nov 5, 2011)

Ofcourse.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 6, 2011)

Any suggestions on this? How to begin troubleshooting?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 6, 2011)

Is /tmp writable by the user?  Has the user been added to the vboxusers group?


----------



## bbzz (Nov 6, 2011)

`# ls -ld /tmp`

```
drwxrwxrwt  11 root  wheel  18 Nov  6 03:17 /tmp
```

`% groups`

```
bbzz wheel operator vboxusers
```


----------



## bbzz (Nov 12, 2011)

I don't know what update did it, but it just works now. Is there a way to see a list of recently updated ports?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 12, 2011)

`% ls -ltr /var/db/pkg`
lists them in the order they were most recently written.


----------



## bbzz (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to get back to this one...
Well, I rolled couple of snapshots back that day, so I couldn't figure out which one was the culprit. There were like 50 different packages. I also recompiled Xorg and most of QT4 stuff, so, the mystery remains. 
Anyways, I'm happy, it works.


----------



## alie (Mar 16, 2012)

I got the same issue


```
[/usr/home/alie]$ pkg_info | grep "virtualbox"
virtualbox-ose-4.1.10 A general-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware
virtualbox-ose-kmod-4.1.10 VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
```

What is the exact solution to fix this issue?


----------



## binyo66 (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the same problem. I solved this with deleting all .vbox-xxxx-ipc in /tmp (where xxxxx is the user id).


----------

